# Spinnerbait catfish



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Caught a nice channel on a spinnerbait while bass fishing today. How great is it at firstwhen you think you just hooked a toad bass?! Ahhhh still fun


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Same thing happened to me at portage a couple weeks ago on a spinnerbait.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Reminds me of when i hooked a grass carp in a pond and thought i was battling the new state record largemouth till i saw its ugly mug.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

happened to me this yr also around early march but on a 1/2 oz heddon sonar gold 14lb channel


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Two "whisker bass" for me so far while bass fishing...one on a Yum MightyBug...the other on a Berkley Powerworm.


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I love surprise fish, in the last few years I have had several. 16 pound flathead on mudbug, 20 pound carp on a kc twitcher, 4 pound saugeye 10 inch worm, nice channelcat 10 inch worm.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Went smallie wading yesterday, got skunked on smallies. Instead, I fought the biggest flattie I've ever had on my line. I don't catch a bunch of cats, so I won't guesstimate the weight, but it was somewhere in the mid 30" length range. After 15+ min. fight, I got the beast to the edge of the weeds, bent over to wrastle it into the weeds, and it snapped my line and bolted. Medium spinning rod, 8 lb. test, and a tube. My reel get one h3ll of a workout as did my forearm.


----------

